

Ask HN - How to research a stem cell doctor - jmatthews

A good friend of mine has a child that was born with ONH. As a result he is blind. The family traveled to China a couple of years ago for stem cell treatment and the result were measurable, but didn&#x27;t really change his quality of life.<p>They&#x27;re now considering going to Southern California to work with A Dr David Steenblock<p>I&#x27;ve exercised all of the google-fu I have in order to try and research the guy. I&#x27;ve found a quackalert page excoriating the guy and a lot of self-referential sites raising him up. I&#x27;d really like to help my friend out and either give him a thumbs up or thumbs down as to the guys quackery.<p>people in my buddy&#x27;s situation are in a really tough spot. The USDA and AMA move so slowly, and are so politically driven that good medicine is often the third or fourth priority. So what I&#x27;m asking for is if any of you guys or girls know of a resource I could use to get vetted, or reputable information regarding his patients, their outcomes and any complaints against him.<p>It is pretty rare to find a situation where most all of the critiques and all of the praise are self-referential. Any help would be appreciated.
======
mbadge
You should check out the personalized medicine research being performed by
MetaMed-[http://www.metamed.com/missionoverview](http://www.metamed.com/missionoverview).
They've got a team of computer scientists, mathematicians, and biomedical
researchers that sort through this kind of problem for patients and
physicians.

